

One heck of a bio - Hitchhiker
http://worrydream.com/Bio/

======
Radim
I've always had a few ideas to explore in the back of my mind, hoping I'd get
to them once I retire or "have more time (tm)":

* Understand the EE (lowest-level) part of computing. Work on embedded devices.

* Getting rid of the nagging feeling there is something I'm missing about differential equations (this despite acing the respective uni math courses on solving them).

* Explore cognitive science (the intersection of math/computing/psychology/NLP/communication).

* Learn proper design, create a personal website I can be proud of.

* Explore the low-frequency heartbeat of civilizations (cyclic patterns by which social structures act and react).

Bret already did all that and much more. Plus he polished, published and
(sometimes) sold it. This guy is phenomenal. His KillMath project is something
I would actively support, if I better knew how...

Btw, does Bret Victor have a HN account?

~~~
bbq
"* Getting rid of the nagging feeling there is something I'm missing about
differential equations (this despite acing the respective uni math courses on
solving them)."

Bret talks about this here (scroll down to 'A Possibly Embarassing Personal
Anecdote'):

<http://worrydream.com/#!/KillMath>

------
VMG
Long-Term Goal (paraphrased): Wants to destroy consumer culture and
corporation's oligarchical control over employment, entertainment and
creativity.

Worked at: Apple.

~~~
Radim

      keep your friends close, your enemies closer :-)
    

Seriously though, his experience at Apple seems to have left him somewhat
jaded: <http://worrydream.com/#!/Apple>

------
rvschuilenburg
Honestly though, the text in the left column is kinda unreadable.

------
chriseidhof
The rest of the site is even more impressive, especially the reactive
documents: <http://worrydream.com/TenBrighterIdeas/>

------
vorbby
Mr. Victor's personal site is one of the most impressive I've come across.
It's borderline magical.

Hate that he broke my back-button, though.

~~~
akkartik
Seems to work for me. Where's it broken?

------
rphlx
I remember using Lloyd radio in early 1999 and thinking, "WTF, why doesn't
this just stream mp3s?". At that point, he was still 1 year behind being 2
years ahead of the times.

------
tudorw
It's cute but what you didn't learn is that ~10% of the world have issues with
vision and therefore will not see or hear any of your admittedly nice words...

~~~
mrkurt
And 63% of the world doesn't speak english!

------
alperakgun
missing; quantity of carbon you absorbed and emitted, amount of dopamine you
segregated..

------
js2
worrydream.com has become an old friend around HN -
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=worrydream....](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=worrydream.com)

(Not w/o good reason.)

------
athesyn
Very cool, but I have no idea what he does exactly. Programmer? Designer?
Scientist?

~~~
sambeau
It's not his CV it's a biography of the stuff you don't put in a CV.

(his CV is on the site.

<http://worrydream.com/#!/cv/bret_victor_resume.pdf>

He's a Hardware Designer + Programmer + UI Designer + Scientist + Electronics
Engineer.

Oh, and he designed the original UI for the iPad)

~~~
Hitchhiker
lol @ the sublime way you replied to the parent query .. it is his journey
that is truly remarkable.. rare to see someone this multiskilled. The man's a
diamond. Reminds me of Pavel Florensky[1] strangely.

[1] - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavel_Florensky>

------
thinkbohemian
does anyone know what he used to generate those graphs/graphics? Page looks
great, too bad almost nothing is clickable (i.e. few links to
about/contact/blog/etc.)

~~~
kiiski
It looks good, but what exactly do I get out of that page as someone who wants
to know who this guy is (which, as I understand, is the purpose of a bio)? It
doesn't even say his _name_.

~~~
zellyn
Seeing that he categorizes income as "bound" vs "free" tells me far more about
him than his name would. And that is just one of many such details.

~~~
kiiski
I don't think such details are not mutually exclusive with the generally
useful information.

------
ericbogs
Hey Bret!

